# Sioux Falls Skyforce outlast the Reno Bighorns



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Sioux Falls Skyforce defeated the Reno Bighorns 120-115 Saturday night to extend their winning streak to five games. Reno put up a good fight but couldn't come up with big plays down the stretch as they dropped their sixth straight game in their inaugural season.Sioux Falls jumped on Reno early as they led 10-1 less than two minutes into the game. The Bighorns battled back to take the lead several times in the first half but went into halftime trailing 63-61.
After a back-and-forth third quarter Reno appeared to have the momentum in the final quarter as they led 99-93 following an emphatic alley-oop dunk by Patrick Ewing, Jr. The lead quickly disappeared though as Sioux Falls responded with six straight points to tie the game with just over six minutes to go in the contest. Bobby Jones made two pivotal 3-pointers to keep things close and Sioux Falls made 9-of-10 free throws in the final three minutes to improve to 4-1 at home. 
Glen McGowan and Bobby Jones paced the Skyforce scoring with 24 points apiece. Gary Forbes was right behind them with 23 points and Keith Brumbaugh scored in double figures for the second consecutive night with 10 points off the bench.
Majic Dorsey had a stellar game for the Bighorns as he recorded season highs in points (25) and assists (9). Former Skyforce players Damone Brown (22 points, 10 rebounds) and Antonio Meeking (19 points, 13 rebounds) both had double-doubles in defeat. Reno travels to Bismarck to take on the Dakota Wizards tomorrow night at 7 p.m. CT. Sioux Falls returns to action on Thursday night as they take on the rival Dakota Wizards in their annual Christmas night home game.


----------

